# Heating a 180g aquarium



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey everyone.. I'm just curious what size heater(s) is needed to keep a 180g aquarium around 27C/80F ... I've got a Eheim jager 300W heater coming and I'm wondering if that's enough.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I would suggest 2 heaters that size for a 180 gallon tank.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Yeah I'm with mikebike. 2 TITANIUM heaters


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to agree, one centered on each half of the tank would keep the heat more evenly distributed and more efficient I would think. Could alway go with an inline as well, though I have never used one myself.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Inlines are pretty sweet. Less clutter inside the tank.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

in lines are nice, but the flow can't be too fast, or the water doesn't heat up enough, and you would still need 2 for a tank that large. I think they max out at 300 watts. It is good to have 2 heaters anyways for one kaks, at least you won't totally freeze the fish.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I use a 500w and a 300w on my 180g but i have water constantly dripping into my system. If i was you i'd use 2 300w heaters because if one of them goes crazy it will have trouble overheating a tank of that size


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

On top of all that, I would use a controller so you can synchronize both heaters so that one is not on more than the other, leading to a premature death since you would essentially be heating with one heater only.

Edit: I run 2x300w to heat my 125 gallon to 27C in my basement which is normally at 17 - 18 C in the daytime and the heaters hardly ever kick in. I think 2x300w in a 180 that's heavily scaped and planted, with pumps and filter and lights, would be plenty, since everything gives off heat.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

It is recommended to use 5 watts per gallon but I would only use 2 300 watt heaters myself. I use 1 300 watt heater in my 90 gallon and it keeps my 30C temp no problem.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I will pick up a second 300w Jager... I was already planning on picking up the Neptune Apex Lite controller as soon as I can afford it.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Take a look at the digital aquatics Reef keeper lite, I have three of them now on my tanks.
You wont be dissapointed Great bang for the buck at $119
You can control the temp as well as your lights and or pumps.

Digital Aquatics Reefkeeper Lite Aquarium Controller (L1)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The Digital Aquatics Reefkeeper Lite is a lot cheaper and has all the functions most people in fw need.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

For basic setup when all you need it control of things and monitor temp, nothing can beat RKL, I've currently got 2 of them setup, which I will be selling soon when I upgrade to my Neptune Apex controller. In my opinion from the testing I've done (I've got both controllers the neptune is sitting at my feet hooked up right now ) if its basics and monitoring the temp RKL is more then what is needed. If you want something to monitor multiple tanks at once or monitor stuff like pH and so on you need to upgrade the RKL to ReefKeeper Elite. At which point in my opinion it makes sense to pay the extra little bit for the Neptune controller. Once you get to 3 tanks or more controlled by a single controller monitoring multiple things the price difference is not very much and the extra options you have with the Neptune Apex is well worth it.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I want to monitor my ph to achieve the right balance for both African cichlids and healthy plants and I would like the option of monitoring multiple tanks and even being able to control things remotely from a phone app or web server like you can configure with the Apex Lite. I'll read up on the RKL but I'm pretty sure I want the Apex controller.

I may also try out using Co2 down the road, which can be tricky in an African tank so having a good PH controller is important.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The RKL will monitor pH with the SL1, but if you want to do web, then Apex all the way.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Sidius said:


> I want to monitor my ph to achieve the right balance for both African cichlids and healthy plants and I would like the option of monitoring multiple tanks and even being able to control things remotely from a phone app or web server like you can configure with the Apex Lite. I'll read up on the RKL but I'm pretty sure I want the Apex controller.


The ReefKeeper Elite upgrade is what you'd want to look into instead of the ReefKeeper Lite. If you're wanting to monitor multiple tanks for pH, I would suggest getting the full Apex not the Lite version as the full version has 2 monitors and you'd just have to buy the probe whereas the Lite only has 1, you'd then have to buy a addon ($90) plus the probe. I don't think the probe comes with the Lite version but I could be wrong I know it comes wit the full version. If you go Lite you'll save I think $15 over the price of the full version but you'll have a extra piece of hardware to support a 2nd pH probe and that $15 is only if the main system comes with a probe. I think the full version has variable speed ports as well for controlling certain pumps speeds and so on which aren't on the lite version.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Ya I work with computers and I love the idea of setting up/configuring the web server and monitoring it from my phone/computer when I'm away. I'll look into the cost difference between the Lite and Full versions of the Apex controllers. The idea of monitoring multiple tanks is nice but if it's a massive cost difference then it's not as important as monitoring the temp/ph on the 180g.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Sidius said:


> Ya I work with computers and I love the idea of setting up/configuring the web server and monitoring it from my phone/computer when I'm away. I'll look into the cost difference between the Lite and Full versions of the Apex controllers. The idea of monitoring multiple tanks is nice but if it's a massive cost difference then it's not as important as monitoring the temp/ph on the 180g.


Also keep in mind for the Apex controller to get it on the computer you need to either be able to connect the computer directly or connect the controller through ethernet cable or wireless adapter to a router. More added expenses to think about =)


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

kacairns said:


> Also keep in mind for the Apex controller to get it on the computer you need to either be able to connect the computer directly or connect the controller through ethernet cable or wireless adapter to a router. More added expenses to think about =)


Ya I realize that but it's an expense I would have no problem with. I will get as much fun out of networking/configuring it as I will with setting up the tank. Also, since I'm doing a planted african tank I may try out Co2 down the road and if I have any ability to monitor/control the Co2 while away, it would be an even bigger bonus.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Sidius said:


> Ya I realize that but it's an expense I would have no problem with. I will get as much fun out of networking/configuring it as I will with setting up the tank. Also, since I'm doing a planted african tank I may try out Co2 down the road and if I have any ability to monitor/control the Co2 while away, it would be an even bigger bonus.


Feel free to message me when it comes to configuring. I set mine up in the room last night and over the the next month I'll have it fully running on 1 tank for sure possibly two, ultimately 3 as I find time to make all the custom wood work.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

You may have to go with Metricide as opposed to CO2. I know squat about cichlids other than I thought they needed a higher PH & pretty sure the CO2 will try to lower the PH and you might have some serious fluctuation issues


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I use only 1 Eheim jager 300W heater on my 210 g tank with no problems! as recommended by the staff at J&L Aquatics! cycles on and off like any other heater on smaller tank!


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> You may have to go with Metricide as opposed to CO2. I know squat about cichlids other than I thought they needed a higher PH & pretty sure the CO2 will try to lower the PH and you might have some serious fluctuation issues


Ya I've done some reading on Co2 with Africans.. It can be done if you have a controller to prevent the PH from dropping too much. Because of the buffers I use on the water to maintain harder water, the Co2 will have less of an impact on it but it's still there so that's why a controller is needed. At this point I'm sticking with Metricide for now. If I try that it won't be until down the road, once the new tank is established.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The pH drop from the CO2 is transient and unless you inject too much CO2, shouldn't be a concern. If you inject too much CO2, pH wouldn't be your primary problem anyway. As long as the KH and GH are up there (and injecting CO2 will actually will allow you to dissolve more buffers), there should not be too many problems. There are pictures out there, I believe the user name was Travis, of a fully planted, high light, high tech African tank, with carpet plants and the works. Looked very unnatural as no rocks were visible but it was certainly nice looking.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

2wheelsx2 said:


> The pH drop from the CO2 is transient and unless you inject too much CO2, shouldn't be a concern. If you inject too much CO2, pH wouldn't be your primary problem anyway. As long as the KH and GH are up there (and injecting CO2 will actually will allow you to dissolve more buffers), there should not be too many problems. There are pictures out there, I believe the user name was Travis, of a fully planted, high light, high tech African tank, with carpet plants and the works. Looked very unnatural as no rocks were visible but it was certainly nice looking.


Ya I actually found and spoke with Travis very briefly about it. Super nice guy. It's definitely achievable and not as difficult as most people think. I just want to get this tank established and healthy before I make any drastic changes (beyond what I'm already doing). I have a huge new bottle of metricide so I'm good for a while, until I can research the crap out of it and prepare accordingly.


----------

